# My ARN Woodshop - Out of storage and into the shop.



## RobNCD (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi there
I thought I would share my progress on my woodshop. I have been working on the shop and have relocated most of the machines from storage and into the shop. I have a long way to go but thought others might enjoy seeing the progress so far.
Since a picture is worth a thousand words I thought I would post a video. Is that worth more??

Enjoy!!




https://youtu.be/j_j7LQlU0fg

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 24, 2016)

So I'm watching this and watching tv with my wife. She said it was too loud so I turned the volume down and enabled the closed captions. Lemme just say, it's a chuckle reading what they think you are saying...
I'll have to watch it again later to hear what you're actually saying...
Nice shop though. Lot's of room...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 24, 2016)

Awesome shop, great space, and really cool old american iron.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

